

How well will hospitals adapt to their new $100 million IT systems? - lackbeard
http://blogs.law.harvard.edu/philg/2009/03/23/how-well-will-hospitals-adapt-to-their-new-100-million-it-systems/

======
niels_olson
No offense, but I really don't think hackers are going to grok the medical
records interface problems of doctors and nurses until they start writing the
code from the wards of the hospital, show up at 5 am, and have to solve
several life-or-death problems before lunch amid screams and body fluids.

If anyone is really interested in solving that problem, let me know. I'm
convinced it's a small team problem. Not a 10 person or 50 person problem. 2,
3, 4 people. The big guys will never catch up. They can't. They're too
invested (billions and billions invested).

Interested parties would need to commit to several months in Portsmouth, VA
(the most active Navy hospital, and the one where I'll be, and where one guy
is already working on this problem). Would need to be willing to get up to
date on immunizations. Would also need to be prepared to get up and 4:30 am
daily, stay late most nights, stay overnight in the hospital several times a
month, travel to different hospitals, with absolutely no promise of a contract
at the end.

~~~
anamax
As "help wanted" ads go, that one is pretty good.

~~~
niels_olson
well, no takers yet . . .

------
anamax
Many years ago a friend of mine worked at Tandem. He said that hospitals
bought Tandem machines for their financial systems, not their health care
systems.

